# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Le Humble Bundle nouveau est arrivé ! C'est l'été, payez ce que vous voulez.

## znokiss

On commence à connaitre la recette : des jeux plus indépendants qu'un Basque et de qualité, un zeste d'audace, une bonne dose de charité, on mélange le tout et paf, ça fait un Humble Bundle.
 Pour cette quatrième édition, on retrouve une fois de plus le bon cru en jeux indés de l'an dernier, et là franchement, ils sont tous extras. Est-il encore besoin de les présenter ? Suffit de regarder leur excellente vidéo. Bon d'accord, en vitesse pour les flemmards, ça donne : 
 - *VVVVVV* : de la plateforme délicieusement rétro, coriace mais pas frustrante, le tout sur une bande-son chiptune du tonnerre. Le pack vaut le coup rien que pour lui. 8/10 par Raphi dans le CPC 206.
 - *Cogs* : c'est le taquin classique de notre enfance, mais en 3d et en steampunk ! Le repose-neurone idéal des vacances.
 - *Hammerfight*. Je cite Raphi saint patron des indés qui lui a donné 7/10 dans le CPC 202 : "C'est un jeu d'action/arcade où l'on gère une sorte de gyrocoptère bardé  d'armes blanches (ou à feu, mais rares et chaudes à gérer) que l'on  manie à coup d'inertie. Difficile à gérer au début, la technique vient vite et ça devient terrible."
 - *Crayon Physics* : des tableaux casse-tête à résoudre en dessinant des objets à la souris. Le graphisme crayonné et la physique bien foutue fait tout le charme de ce jeu tranquille.
 - *And Yet It Moves* : un plateformer "en papier", où le joueur peut faire rotater (ou tourner ou rotationner, enfin pivoter) le niveau. 8/10 dans le CPC 191.
 On peut noter que la plupart de ces jeux ont fait l'objet d'une update pour l'occase. Par exemple, VVVVVV se voit doté d'un éditeur de niveaux. Quelques niveaux supplémentaire sont  d'ores et déjà dispos que je vous laisse découvrir. (Si vous trouvez  celui de Notch trop facile, essayez celui de Souleye qui va vous arracher ce qui vous reste de tifs (Veni, Vidi, Vici anyone ?).
 Bon nombre de ces jeux ont déjà fait l'objet d'une promo ou ont déjà fait parti d'un pack sur steam ou ailleurs. Mais ici, on a accès aux versions Windows, Mac et Linux sans DRM, en plus d'une clé steam et Desura.
 Bref, une fois de plus, rien à redire. Si tu prends pas ce pack, t'es comme le Tour de France : seuls les cons t'adorent.

Voir la news (0 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Guest14712

> Si tu prends pas ce pack, t'es comme le Tour de France : seuls les cons t'adorent.


Pourquoi ? POURQUOI ? :serouleenboule:

----------


## Dulgan

Belle news, bon pack.
Par contre la chute est ...  ::huh::  ...

----------


## Samael

> Pourquoi ? POURQUOI ? :serouleenboule:


On devrait interdire à Znokiss de faire de l'humour dans les news  :tired:

----------


## Vuzi

> Bref, une fois de plus, rien à redire. Si tu prends pas ce pack, t'es comme le Tour de France : seuls les beaufs t'adorent.


Fixayd.

 ::ninja::

----------


## Moo de la touch

On a quand même la chance d'avoir la réincarnation de Jean Roucas sur le forum, c'est la classe ultime.

----------


## L0ur5

Un lien vers le site du Humble Indie Bundle dans la niouze ça aurait été une bonne idée  :;):

----------


## zeXav

Je ne suis pas trop intéressé par ce pack et j'aime bien le tour de France.
CQFD 

Rien à foutre, j'assume ^^

----------


## HereZy

A part VVVVV et Hammerfight j'ai déjà tous les titres.
Je vais le prendre quand même mais j'attends vraiment leur Humble RPG Bundle !

----------


## col vert

"A part VVVVV et Hammerfight j'ai déjà tous les titres."
Dans le genre moteur V6, il y a la renault clio sport avec 255 chevaux, un peu cher le jeux mais bon quand on aime...

----------


## ducon

Les précédents ne sont achetables ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Quand on propose 99 cts, le site nous traite de radin sans coeur, mais pourquoi?

----------


## Darkath

Haha fumier. 

Rien que pour Hammerfight et VVVVVV il vaut le coup. Crayon Physics et Cogs m'ont l'air plus que dispensable, et And yet it moves je connais pas.

----------


## Okxyd

Le jeu de mot est à la fois magnifique et terrible, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire une aussi bonne blague nulle.

----------


## corentintilde

Et le lien vers la page web bon sang? http://www.humblebundle.com
Enfin bon best worst jeu de mot à jamais donc c'est pardonné.

edit: énorme l'image si on propose moins d'un dollar, et la vérification visuelle "it appears you have no heart, please prove you are really human".  :^_^:

----------


## znokiss

Chiotte, il me semblait que j'avais mis le lien, et dans la première phrase en plus... bon, j'ai raté mon coup pour ma première news, la lose. Je vais me pendre avec le fil de ma souris tellement j'ai honte. (En plus, elle est bluetooth (ma souris, pas ma honte)).

edit : en fait, on peut éditer la niouze, cool, lien ajouté. J'avais essayé d'intégrer leur vidéo aussi, mais j'suis trop une quiche. 



> Le jeu de mot est à la fois magnifique et terrible, je ne pense pas qu'on puisse faire une aussi bonne blague nulle.


Attend la prochaine news... :teaser:

---------- Post added at 23h40 ---------- Previous post was at 22h08 ----------




> Les précédents ne sont achetables ?


 Non, il ne disponible que pendant période limitée.

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

Excellente nouvelle, je vais craquer dès ce soir !

----------


## col vert

"BourrinDesBois / 20H59
Quand on propose 99 cts, le site nous traite de radin sans coeur, mais pourquoi? "
Bientôt la suite de VVVVVV, VVVVVVVVVVVV.
Sinon il y a la 908 RC, la Ferrari 365 California Spider est pas mal non plus. L'Aston Martin Vanquish version 007 est, elle, un peu plus cher qu'un martini.
Un jeux avec un joystick quand on aime, on ne compte pas  :;): .

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

La dernière phrase est phrase est quand même déplacée. Tu fait partie de Canarama c'est ça ?

----------


## col vert

Tu remarqueras le smiley spécial "au royaume des aveugles, le borgne est roi".

----------


## Gordor

C'est quoi tous ces amateurs de pédale qui sont tout vexé dans leur profond intérieur ? Moi ca m'a fait marré. Mais surement parce que le tour de france, je m'en cogne sévèrement le coquillard !

----------


## (Douysteam)VINO

> C'est quoi tous ces amateurs de pédale qui sont tout vexé dans leur profond intérieur ? Moi ca m'a fait marré. Mais surement parce que le tour de france, je m'en cogne sévèrement le coquillard 
> !


Tout simplement parceque le fait de me faire traiter 2 fois de cons dans la meme phrase ca passe moyen, car moi c'est le humble pack dont je me cogne sévère.

----------


## banditbandit

Au début je trouvais la dernière phrase de mauvais gout mais maintenant j'adore  :;): 

@gordor : moi je n'aime pas le tour de france mais je ne méprise pas les gens pour autant...

----------


## Anonyme32145

Minecraft est intégré dans le bundle, mais il est indiqué qu'il est gratuit jusqu'au 14 Août. 
Je ne comprends pas bien : si on achète le bundle, on ne peut jouer au jeu que jusqu'au 14, et après on ne peut plus ? Comme une grosse démo ?
Ou alors il est gratuit jusqu'au 14 Août et si tu l'achètes avant cette date là, tu peux y jouer indéfiniment ?

----------


## Cultiste

Total payments:$731,392.62
Purchases #:152,104
Average purchase:$4.81
Average Windows:$3.85
Average Mac:$6.52
Average Linux:$11.27

http://www.humblebundle.com/#contribute

Les potes de Tux ne sont pas des crevards eux  :Cigare:

----------


## Néandre

On doit payer Windows nous !

----------


## ToFzeGaMeR

> C'est quoi tous ces amateurs de pédale qui sont tout vexé dans leur profond intérieur ? Moi ca m'a fait marré. Mais surement parce que le tour de france, je m'en cogne sévèrement le coquillard !


Moi aussi, j'aime le tour de France.

Par contre, ton avatar est moche.

----------


## col vert

Le velo, c'est le pouvoir de dire "No you can't".
La nage, c'est le pouvoir de dire, il fait beau il va pleuvoir.
Le surf, c'est un poisson qui voudrait avoir les pieds sec.

----------


## Edrin

Et qu’est-ce que vous diriez de « seul les tarés adorent » ? : olé:
Juste pour le plaisir de dire une connerie, je n’ai rien contre le tour de France. Enfin sauf quand ils viennent foutre le bordel dans ma ville, et qu’on ne peut plus circuler. Déjà qu’à Montpellier, c’est la galère en temps normal…

----------


## al pacino

En plus c'est de la désinformation pure et simple ! Moi j'ai pris ce Humble Pack et les cons m'adorent toujours autant... ::O:

----------


## Sr_CoinCoin

Roooh z'êtes casse couille.
J'me suis pas plaint à chaque fois qu'on pissait sur la Bretagne  ::P: 
Et puis on a le droit de pas aimer le tour de france et d'être quand même con, j'suis très con et je déteste le vélo  ::lol::

----------


## al pacino



----------


## Myr0ku

Ils ont rajoutés un jeu au HIB !
Et vous trouvez pas que Hammerfight est dur ?

----------


## Rom1

Ouaip ils ont rajouté Steel Storm et on peut avoir 2semaines d'essai à Minecraft grace à un code dispo sur la page de téléchargement  ::):  Excellente initiative  ::):  Et ils ont dépassé le million de dollars de ventes  ::o: 

Total payments: $1,019,151.34

Purchases #: 213,676

Sinon ouais Hammerfight super dur, j'ai abandonné au tuto... :D

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Faut persévérer, Hammerfight est vraiment un bon jeu, difficile, mais aussi jouissif que violent.

----------


## MrChris

Protip : disposer d'une souris à DPI élevée, j'ai configuré les boutons de sensibilité de ma G5 en fonction et cela facilite grandement les manœuvres, préviens la tendinite et réduit les chances de passer pour un joueur de kinect (ce qui n'a pas de prix).  :B):

----------


## Myr0ku

J'ai 3500 dpi sur ma razer, mais il me le compense par une sensiblilité de merde dans le jeu ! ( non modifiable)
Du coup, je fait des grands mouvements sur ma table te j'ai effectivement l'air d'un joueur de kinect !

----------


## Rom1

Ouaip pareil je suis bridé à 1800dpi par le jeu... Bizarre, mais je vais retenter... En attendant je me fait Cogs, vraiment sympa, parfois ça remue bien les méninges  ::wacko::

----------


## MrChris

Le truc c'est de paramétrer votre souris à 800 DPI pour la configuration initiale du mulot par le jeu puis de l'augmenter après : là ça fonctionne  :;):

----------


## Karhmit

Réglez la souris à 100 dpi dans le jeu. C'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé de jouer correctement. Et il est mortel.

----------


## Myr0ku

, moi j'ai trouvé, mettez test auto, puis bougez la souris très lentement !
Sinon, vous avez vu, ils nous ofrent le HB 2 !
trocoul !

---------- Post added at 21h27 ---------- Previous post was at 21h27 ----------

Revenge of the Titans est juste excellent !

----------


## Rom1

Yep HIB 2 offert : "we heard you like bundle, so we put a bundle in your bundle"  ::XD::

----------


## MrChris

> , moi j'ai trouvé, mettez test auto, puis bougez la souris très lentement !
> Sinon, vous avez vu, ils nous ofrent le HB 2 !
> trocoul ![COLOR="Silver"]


 ::O:  *pan

Sinon le Humble Bundle 2 est une sacrée bonne surprise (même si je trouve ça un peu triste de l'offrir à ceux qui l'ont déjà acheté comme moi...) : il contient des titres franchement géniaux.  :;):

----------


## al pacino

:Emo:  Putain je suis trop content, j'avais failli l'acheter Revenge of the Titans...  ::lol::

----------


## Ze Venerable

Pb de drivers video pour Revenge of the Titans, pas le temps de régler ça ce soir. Et Cortex Command ne s'est pas ajouté à steam, je le DL à part.

----------


## alegria unknown

Atom Zombie Smasher a été ajouté aussi !

----------


## darkgrievous

> Minecraft est intégré dans le bundle, mais il est indiqué qu'il est gratuit jusqu'au 14 Août. 
> Je ne comprends pas bien : si on achète le bundle, on ne peut jouer au jeu que jusqu'au 14, et après on ne peut plus ? Comme une grosse démo ?


Exactement.

----------


## xheyther

> Atom Zombie Smasher a été ajouté aussi !


Atom Zobie Smasher c'est le bien, mangez-en.

----------


## Ze Venerable

Bon je n'ai rien eu besoin de faire pour Revenge OTT, un patch réglant mon problème est tombé...  Il n'y a plus qu'à l'essayer.

----------


## znokiss

Hop, mes vacances m'ont fait rater l'ajout du Bundle 2 et des 2 autres jeux en bonus. 

En tout cas, l'opération s'est terminée hier soir avec leur meilleur résultat : 2,1 million de dollars récoltés. 
Vivement le prochain.

----------

